# Weird smell from exhaust



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

I just got my GTO, it has 2,550 mi on it and its pretty much brand new. However when i drive the car the exhaust fumes smell like a burning clutch. I know it isn't the clutch because i put the car in neutral and revved it a little and could smell that same burning clutch smell off of my exhaust. Before i bought this car it had been sitting in a garage for a long time. What could this weird smell be, and what can i do to fix it?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The gas tank may have moisture or the gas may be bad, run thru a couple tanks with a mixture of sta-bil fuel stabilizer to remove the water.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

OR drain it it don bother using that old crap.........and get some seafoam


----------



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

could it be oil dripping on the exhaust. Water shouldn't make the exhaust smell any different since water has no smell


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

i dont think its anything mechanically honestly, as stated above, go thru a tank and add some stabilizer, cuz i thought mine was all jacked up....smelt fine when it was bone stock but now after all my mods it smells like its running rich, and i even use premium i just have to add octane booster......


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

2004americanmuscle said:


> ........and i even use premium i just have to add octane booster......


You're supposed to use premium. (Unless 04s are different from 05s-06s as far as octane recommendation.)


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

This might sound really weird, but did you ever consider that their might be seeds/nesting material in your pipes from mice? My mom has an '80 Triumph Spitfire (garage queen) and sometimes in spring when she starts it up, some seeds will blow out of the tailpipe. If the car sat in storage for a long time, its possible. I've seen mice build nests between intake manifolds and the lifter pan on older cars too. :lol:

Get under there and give your pipes a little shake. If it sounds like there's little stones inside, thats probably it.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> This might sound really weird, but did you ever consider that their might be seeds/nesting material in your pipes from mice? My mom has an '80 Triumph Spitfire (garage queen) and sometimes in spring when she starts it up, some seeds will blow out of the tailpipe. If the car sat in storage for a long time, its possible. I've seen mice build nests between intake manifolds and the lifter pan on older cars too. :lol:
> 
> Get under there and give your pipes a little shake. If it sounds like there's little stones inside, thats probably it.


Oh yeah that happed to my uncle and his old muscle van...... BBQ field rat anyone???


----------



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

i thought it might have been that actually. I just got kind of aggrivated by the smell so i just drove it kinda hard on the highway for about 15 minutes and when i got back home there was no smell at all. Im not sure if it was just bad gas or what it was but after a gas tank and a half of driving the smell has finally went away. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

HP11 said:


> You're supposed to use premium. (Unless 04s are different from 05s-06s as far as octane recommendation.)


FYI, just like the 05/06, premium gasoline is recommended for 04 GTO's.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> FYI, just like the 05/06, premium gasoline is recommended for 04 GTO's.


Er, I was being facetious.....


----------

